# Shooting pains in abdomen advice please



## irishgirlie (Apr 16, 2009)

Hiya I wonder can anyone help.

It's day 14 since IUI and    still hasn't arrived but I've been getting some major cramps over the last few days (I've been having AF type cramps for about 1.5 weeks now but they have got stronger now).  Yesterday the usual AF cramps were accompanied by shooting/gripping pains across my stomach like I'd imagine contractions to be.  They normally happen when I've been in one position eg sitting for a while and then move or get up.  Get them every few hours.  One woke me up at 4.30 am and it was so strong I thought AF was going to come there and then..but nothing.  Phoned the clinic and left a message for a nurse to call me back as I know some are in on Saturdays but no-one has got back to me.    I don't think they work all day on Saturday either so it looks like I'll have to wait til Monday to talk to someone.

Has anyone experienced anything like this or got any advice for me?


----------



## mrs stone (Feb 27, 2009)

hi irishgirlie

didn't wanna read without posting i'm hoping its a bean settling in honey when are you due to test? the pains sound really bad but i've heard friends talk of really bad cramping after implantation.

fingers crossed for you


----------



## irishgirlie (Apr 16, 2009)

I've just had a call from the clinic and they've said it's difficult to say at this time but that I shouldn't be worried.  Apparantly there is nothing at this stage that could be serious and nothing at this early stage would show up on a scan.  They've now said that I should test on Wednesday!! Wish they'd make up their minds.  Yesterday was the first date they gave me to test.  When I queried that they told me Monday, now they're saying Wednesday.  Seriously trying to do my head in!!


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Irishgirlie it all sounds  promising to me, fingers crossed for test day


----------



## ClaireyFairy (Jan 9, 2009)

I had a few cramping pains before test day then had lots of sharp twinges and pulling etc, especially if I sneezed or got up quickly. Hope yours are for the same reason that mine were!
x


----------



## irishgirlie (Apr 16, 2009)

Thanks ladies for the reassurances.


----------



## angelajely (Jun 18, 2009)

Hi your posts are all reassuring me a little 
I am having my test tomorrow after BFN last month- I've had a constant dull ache around my middle for the last fews days, since feeling more intense pain and dizziness a few days ago- it doesn't feel like af pains but could be. It feels more liked trappedwind! Sorry! It woke me up at 1 this morning and I was so stressed that it was af that I didn't get a wink of sleep after that. My experienced friend (3 pregnancies) says that you cn have af pains for the first 10-12 weeks of pregnancy so here's hoping for all of us who are in pain and worried! Its a really stressful time which can only make the pain worse!


----------



## angelajely (Jun 18, 2009)

unfortunately mine were not apparently for the right reasons although I dont know what the pains were yet. I just got a BFN but my friend who has 2 kids said she had period style cramps for 12 weeks with her 2 successful pregnancies- she had a miscarriage in between and hadn't felt the pains so it should be a good sign. Good luck.


----------

